# High pitched whistle from the engine?



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Maybe a belt???
Sounds like it's below the engine cover somewhere if I had to guess a point of origin.
I only have 32.5k miles so I'm still under warranty, but curious as to what it might be before I take it in.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Does it just do it at idle, or do you notice it more while driving? If you have the older diaphragm style DV, if it starts to tear you can hear a whistle sound, especially when going back to part throttle after an initial acceleration (at least mine did). You wouldn't hear this at idle though, only when in boost, obviously.

If it's more of a whine that you hear when you first turn the ignition on or immediately after you turn the engine off, I believe that is the pump that circulates oil through the turbo to keep it cool/lubricated.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Thanks, it definitely does it at idle, when parked. I was able to open the hood and listen and it sounds like its coming from the left side, when standing in front of the car looking into the engine bay. Possibly left-middle to left-rear.

I can also hear it on and off when driving, more so when applying the brakes/slowing down.

Its going in for service but not until tuesday.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

ok, ya it DEFINITELY only stops screaming when I'm on the gas accelerating. But when coasting, idling or slowing down, it's getting loud as f***! Really high pitched. I couldn't get an appt (with a loaner car) until Tuesday.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

It is your waterpump.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Really???

Anything I can do at this point? Am i low on fluids? Or it's just dying and needs to be replaced?


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Grrrrreat. Now my check engine light is on.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Get it scanned and see what the code is.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Car is in the shop. Bad check valve or something. Apparently someone over at Audi decided it was a good idea to use cheap plastic in a hot engine bay.  My dealer says they replace them all the time.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Picked up the car. 
To be more specific... they "replaced crankcase breather for sticking open".


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I have the same noise, a high pitched and loud when idling/ slowing down.

What part is the crankcase breather? 
This points to the pcv valve or is another part?
Any thoughts, thanks in advance

Thx in advance.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Hi, I have the same noise, a high pitched and loud when idling/ slowing down.
> 
> What part is the crankcase breather?
> This points to the pcv valve or is another part?
> ...



You realize this thread is 3 years old right? haha kudos to you for searching though! Don't think the OP is even here still though.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> You realize this thread is 3 years old right? haha kudos to you for searching though! Don't think the OP is even here still though.


haha lol... I did some serious search from my cellphone today... I have this odd high pitch noise, very loud.. at idle .. found that is the same than the OP issue.. 
I need to know if from his last post, the Audi dealer changed the PCV or the so called "crankcase breather" ... any forum gurus that can point me on the right direction ?? :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

christ4lifeangie said:


> So I had the same issue. However, when I accelerated it did not make the sound but when I take my foot off of the gas it does. My sound it deafening though. The issue is the valve has broken. The valve also known as PCV, Crankcase, Oil seperator valve.


quote from another forum, could be this, crankase breather = PCV valve. correct me if Iam wrong.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Grezdlitn said:


> I was able to find the issue. The problem is caused by a stuck crankcase ventilation valve. With your car running and while the squealing is present remove the oil filler cap. If the squealing stops this is the problem. The sound comes from air being sucked past the chevron seal in front of the torque converter.
> The replacement valve is $50 from the dealer and they quoted me $250 for parts and labor. I changed mine myself. It located under the breather housing and requires a thorx wrench to remove. Really quite simple and about a 30 minute project.


This quote is more spot on. Looks like the crankase ventilation valve isnt the same as the PCV valve, anyone knows about this part and where is located? help plz


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

ok this webpage says is the same 

http://jhmotorsports.com/shop/catal...lve-or-pcv-oem-late-for-b7-a4-20t-p-1983.html


----------



## Ad_Rock (Sep 19, 2015)

*Amazing.*

I just registered to post my thanks for the help in this thread. I just had the exact same problem happen to me tonight and managed to limp the car home. Read through this thread, went downstairs and pulled the oil filler cap off and BAM, noise goes away. 

I am going to be picking up a crank case ventilation valve and replacing it myself.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Audreyb67 (Dec 30, 2020)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> This quote is more spot on. Looks like the crankase ventilation valve isnt the same as the PCV valve, anyone knows about this part and where is located? help plz


Was this for an Audi SQ5? They said the supercharger needed to be removed to install, sounds like a bigger job.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Audreyb67 said:


> Was this for an Audi SQ5? They said the supercharger needed to be removed to install, sounds like a bigger job.


Those posts are all at least 5 years old or older. Also, this is the A3 section of the forum. If you go to the following link, it will get you started and they might be more help: A4, S4, A5, S5, RS4, RS5, Q5, SQ5 (B9)


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Audreyb67 said:


> Was this for an Audi SQ5? They said the supercharger needed to be removed to install, sounds like a bigger job.


On the 3.0L S/C yeah you do need to remove the blower:





That's on an S4 but it's pretty much the same engine. Like most supercharged engines it uses a liquid-to-air intercooler, so you have to drain the coolant to do this too. Not too difficult but a lot more labour-intensive than on a 2.0T.


----------

